# Reemplazar pote por resistencia fija.



## MartinVelez (Abr 14, 2008)

Disculpen mi grado de ignorancia: Tengo un sintetizador Roland XP10. Se me rompio el potenciometro del volumen. Yo, de cavernicola que soy, lo desarme y saqué el potenciometro. El Logarítmico de 10K, deslizable-. Pero no peudo encontrarlo por ningun lado. Es posible reemplazarlo por una resistencia fija de 10K? Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 14, 2008)

por poder si se puede reemplazar por cualquier valor entre 0 y 10 k pero perderias la funcion de regulacion que hacia el potenciometro


----------



## skay15 (Abr 14, 2008)

Si colocas una resistencia de 10k, lo mas probable es que el control de volumen quede al minimo, si pones un cable(seria un corto) lo mas probable es que el volumen quede al máximo. Te conviene adaptar aunque mas no sea un pote lineal o cualquier otro logaritmito, tiene que haber algo en el mercado que te sirva.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 14, 2008)

Si el potenciometro original utilizaba los 3 contactos, puedes sustituirlo por 2 resistencias en serie. 4K7 + 4K7
Si solo utiliza 2 contactos, al poner una resistencia de 10k estara al minimo de volumen. Colocale 4K7 para tener un volumen intermedio.

Yo utilizaria cualquier tipo de potenciometro o resistencia variable, para asi poder controlar el volumen.

saludos


----------

